
Show HN: ThereOrSquare – Plan and share hangouts easily with your friends - ThereOrSquare
https://thereorsquare.com/
======
ThereOrSquare
Hi Hacker News! We created ThereOrSquare, an event planning tool much like
Facebook Events, but with heavy emphasis on planning tools. We made this
because hosting small gatherings with friends requires many moving parts.
Often multiple 3rd party apps are used to host a single event.

Currently, our app features potluck list, tasks share, polls, friends list
etc. We are looking for people to give us some feedback. Any comments are much
appreciated. We will definitely put all your valuable inputs into
consideration.

